# An update on my car



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

Guys,
I promised to update you on the car so here goes. The first couple of pics are of the drive up to a show right after I got the Skyline. The rest are of the tear down that I am in the middle of since then. I have found that not quite as many parts are interchangeable with U.S. cars as I had originally hoped. I have had to order parts from Japan a few times and this has slowed me down a bit. But, I am qute pleased with how she is turning out. Hope you enjoy.
Brian
http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/On the road 1

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/On the road 2

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Front shot

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Orig. engine bay

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Engine bay

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Original strut

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Strut 1

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Strut

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/Wheel shot


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

That is a beautiful car. Goign to look amazing when it's done.

What are your plans for the engine/drivetrain?

Did anything need to be modified to make this street legal, or is it a historic automobile that's exempt?


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the R32 the best for GTR's.... but this speciment is amazing.. quite a nice Skyline :thumbup:


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

The car is completely legal. Any car over 25 years old is federally exempt from emissions and D.O.T. Anything '75 and older is smog exept here in California. I just paid my taxes and fees to the DMV and walked out with the registration. I have been focused on the suspension and brakes up to this point, but a mildly built RB26 will be going in next. It is just sitting on the stand at the moment. I'm doing my best to make it to the Motorsport Auto Z car show in late April.
Brian


----------



## HJBarker (Sep 13, 2004)

So, how does one go about finding a hako? Seriously!

I'm personally a fan of the R32 bodystyle, but, damn! that looks good. I've always loved the older cars (510, S12, etc.) and that is the epitome of old-skool cool.

I've got a '91 Sentra SE-R and it's converted me to a Nissan loyal.


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

It took me a few months of communicating with people before I found someone that would work with me and that I felt comfortable with. Eventually I met a guy named Yasuhiro who was intrigued at an American that knew about these cars and agreed to help me out. He ended up doing a great job. I put down a 50% deposit and paid the rest after he found and bought the car. It took about four months to locate the car that best fit my requirements, then he shipped it over. The waiting was hard, but well worth it. 
On a side note, I notice you are from Huntsville. I lived there for a while and still have family there. Nice town. I went to Grissom High for a year and lived in the neighborhood on the other side of the golf course from the school. I think the street was Forrest Heights, but it was quite a while ago.
Brian


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Very nice work my friend.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

[QUOTE='71 Hakosuka]It took me a few months of communicating with people before I found someone that would work with me and that I felt comfortable with. Eventually I met a guy named Yasuhiro who was intrigued at an American that knew about these cars and agreed to help me out. He ended up doing a great job. I put down a 50% deposit and paid the rest after he found and bought the car. It took about four months to locate the car that best fit my requirements, then he shipped it over. The waiting was hard, but well worth it. 
On a side note, I notice you are from Huntsville. I lived there for a while and still have family there. Nice town. I went to Grissom High for a year and lived in the neighborhood on the other side of the golf course from the school. I think the street was Forrest Heights, but it was quite a while ago.
Brian[/QUOTE]

You speak in high regards with your seller in Japan, I respect that greatly. I must say, I hope to have customers like you one day that have faith in there in exporter. Congrats once again on your remarkable Nissan.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

way to go. looks great!


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are the latest shots of my car. As you can see, the engine is in and the mounts are nearly finished. The HKS downpipes and Trust collector fit like they were made for the car, much to my surprise to be honest. I will have to mod the pan a bit for steering clearance as I am having a bit of contact at full lock. The motor is sitting barely an inch off the firewall and as low as I could get it. The shifter comes out in the stock location as well. The rear suspension is all set to go back in as my friend finally got the Kaaz LSD installed for me. Anyhow, here are the links.
Brian

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/engine bay.JPG

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/engine bay 2.JPG

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/oil pan.JPG

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/downpipes.JPG

http://members.cox.net/bdooley/Skyline/collector.JPG


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Very impressive! 

I was in Tokyo a few weeks ago and saw a '70 Skyline GT-R in Toyota's car museum in Odaiba.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice, not many of these around. wish u best of luck with this project :thumbup:


----------

